#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  serieuze vrouw voor relatie

## hak1978

Beste dames,ik ben een jongeman van 39 jaar ik bid en zie er netjes en verzorgd uit en kom uit Rotterdam.Ik zoek een vrouw die net als ik een serieuze vaste relatie wil en kijken of het iets moois kan worden. Verder ben ik aardig rustig en heb alles op een rijtje.Heb je interesse in mij pm mij dan.

----------


## mirtje83

Beste hakim,

Ik ben een jongedame van 30 jr oud en kom uit omgeving amsterdam ben op zoek naar een serieus relatie, omdat ik een fulltime baan heb, heb ik helaas weinig tijd om op zoek te gaan naar een leuke jongen hahaah en hoop dan op deze manier iemand serieus te mogen ontmoeten. Hoor graag van je indien je ook intresse hebt in mij.
Groetjes mirjam

----------


## hak1978

up up

----------


## meid22-

34 en nog opzoek naar een relatie, je bent niet goed snik!

----------


## hak1978

up up

----------


## Opgelicht

> Up up


 :plet:  Ze willen je niet, je licht op  :kalasnikov:

----------


## hak1978

Up up

----------


## rifdame

Salam Hakim.

----------


## hak1978

Salamolaikom

----------


## Sarah35

Salam pm me als je echt vrijgezel bent en anders echt niet

----------


## hak1978

Up up

----------


## hak1978

Up up

----------


## hak1978

Up up

----------

